# Fiat Ducato 130 Multijet Drivers Side Door Card Removal



## DorsetDiver (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi,

Can any tell me in simple to understand terms how to remove the inside door panel from my drivers door. I need to access the insdie to reconnect the lock mechanism.

Thanks in anticipation.

DD


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi DD, sorry to say I had a bit of a job taking mine off to find a way in to replace the door mirror. The trim is held on by push-in studs which need to be prised off very gently to save pulling them out of the card trim. I think I would try and use a lever like a two pronged nail remover to spread the load. Once off I found that I could push the clip back into the trim board and it held the trim panel OK.

Hope that helps, and you do a better job than I did!

Gary


----------

